# Expired NREMT



## hpark11 (Jun 24, 2011)

My NREMT expired a couple months ago, I was wondering what I need to do to get it recertified. Sorry seems like a stupid question. I haven't worked in EMS since December because I got into the military, but i still want to keep my certs.


----------



## SeanEddy (Jun 24, 2011)

You have to take a refresher course and re-test.


----------



## Combat_Medic (Jun 24, 2011)

What branch of the military did you join?  In the army the NREMT is worth promotion points (as long as you are not a medic :sad


----------



## hpark11 (Jun 24, 2011)

SeanEddy said:


> You have to take a refresher course and re-test.


Awesome. Thanks I'll look into that asap!


Combat_Medic said:


> What branch of the military did you join?  In the army the NREMT is worth promotion points (as long as you are not a medic :sad


I am in the coast guard. I wish that went toward our promotion points!


----------

